# Brixton netball league



## Top Corner (Sep 18, 2012)

Monday night League: 

- Matches played on newly resurfaced courts (2010) at the Ferndale Community Sports Centre, Brixton (2 minute walk from tube station).
- 40 minute matches played every Monday 7 - 9 pm 
- League start date: 1st October 
- 7-team league 
- Two umpires 
- Ball and bibs provided 
- Trophies and medals presented to winners, runners-up and player of the season at the Top Corner awards night 
- Bar voucher for the player-of-the-match in each game; to be redeemed at Duke of Edinburgh pub on Ferndale Road
- League winners qualify for the Top Corner Champions Cup 
- Price per game: £55 per team (league fees paid up front for the season) 
- Refundable deposit: £100 per team

For more information on the league and how to apply, please email john.atkinson@topcorner.co.uk


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2012)

I've moved this to the appropriate forum.

Is there a league table online? I'd like to see how Brixtonites are doing!


----------



## Top Corner (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you editor! Which forum is it in now?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 18, 2012)

This is the Brixton Noticeboard


----------

